# best choke tube for steel shot



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

I am looking at getting some new aftermarket chokes for my Browning Gold Fusion, for waterfowl and upland. This gun just does not like steel shot. I've tried many different loads, with multiple chokes, but nothing is really impressing me much. I have settled on the Modified, with 3" #3 federal, but know I can do better with a better choke. I have a Comp-n-choke for my Remington that is absolutely amazing, but I know every gun is different. If anyone has had any experience with any aftermarket choke, let me know. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## twoduckdogs (Jan 12, 2009)

paternmaster try one it changes the pattern from a cone to a cylinder you qiut crippling birds and start crushing them my pattern out of my benelli SB1 at 35 yards with kent #1 fast steel is the size of a dinner plate. I also shoot a browning over and under with the same shells and tubes and have about the same patterns


----------



## boo8mer (Jun 22, 2009)

Kicks High Flyer.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

Depending on what your looking for you can do several things. I have shot the PM out of my benelli nova as well as my winchester SX3 with good results but the pattern is a little tight for decoying ducks. As far as pheasants go the PM in my X3 is awsome. What I have found through patterning though this last summer is that with the bigger steel shot sizes (2s, 1s, and BBs) I have had better more consistant patterns using my factory IC. Now if you are looking for turkey gun like patterns I have also shot the kicks high flyer in xfull and it is a deadly pass shooting choke on the river(geese). A friend shoots the wad wizard chokes in his SBE2 both their SWAT and supreme chokes look good on paper.
Jim


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I haven't seen them commercally available in awhile but I have had good luck with an Undertaker tube on my Rem 870 (for waterfowl). Otherwise, I would second what the others have said and suggest a Patternmaster.


----------



## 1NarlyBar (Jul 10, 2008)

If you shoot loads that exit the barrel over 1400fps I would stay away from the pattern Master. 

I have the long and short range PM's, and I *HATE* them when shooting fast steel loads(Caused more crips than any of my factory tubes).

I do love the short range for dove hunting, though. 
It just seems that when you have a faster moving load(>1400fps) the PM's have a poor/inconsistant pattern. 

Of all the different types of tubes I have tried,

I like the KICKS best for high velocity steel. 

But, when I use lead for pheasant or turkey the PM long range gets the dust blown off of it. Both loads are only moving at about 1325fps and pattern GREAT with the PM. 

Good luck

PS I havn't tried them yet, but I hear the Terror Chokes are very well liked. But, for some, they are way too tight.


----------



## Chris Meyer (Aug 10, 2008)

I get very consistant patterns from my patternmaster. I also have a Gold Fusion and have never had problems with getting good patterns no matter what tube I use though.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

The Briley X2 in LMOD is pretty much the gold standard in my part of the world. And only $30.00. I have probably tried every "gee whiz ninja choke" made, and always end up back with a Briley LMOD, or even a skeet choke.


----------



## CMcNeill (Jul 8, 2006)

Steel will generaly produce a tighter pattern, one step tighter by most accounts. I stick with the LMOD Pure Gold in my SBE II. Great all around choke. Steel will shoot tighter, on the MOD side of things and Hevi-Shot patterns great.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

GulfCoast said:


> The Briley X2 in LMOD is pretty much the gold standard in my part of the world. And only $30.00. I have probably tried every "gee whiz ninja choke" made, and always end up back with a Briley LMOD, or even a skeet choke.


Same here on trying all the different chokes but in the end it comes back to one manufacturer....Briley....I prefer the Briley Spectrum chokes because they pattern so well with my skeet reloads during dove season and pattern equally as well with non tox loads. I also like the color coded band so I can tell if I have the correct chokes in the guns..I prefer either a skeet or imp cylinder


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I patterned and like my Briley extended LMOD for big shot (2 or B Hevishot) goose loads. The Briley skeet (2?) is pretty open even with Hevishot #6 - just barely meets CONSEP count at 40 yds. Factory IC chokes are probably as good on several guns, but the best patterns I get with an old Franchi 48AL with very uniform "cyl" patterns after cutting the full choke in "half" of the (visible) choke forcing cone.

Chokes are mysterious. Gotta pattern individual gun and load to know...


----------

